# ScareLA - Halloween Convention Video



## Grimball4 (Jun 13, 2013)

Enjoy this creepy video I shot of LA's premiere Halloween convention, if you dare...
Video & music by Professor Grimmgraves
Editing by Regreta Graves


----------

